# Vergleich SPS zu (Industrie)-PC



## schneidrian (20 Juli 2009)

Halllo Forum,

Mein Name ist Florian und ich habe mich gerade hier neu angemeldet.
Ich will bei mir in der Arbeit jetzt mindestens eine Maschine mit einer neuen Steuerung ausrüsten. Wenn alles klappt können es auch mehrere werden.

Um meine Chefs davon zu überzeugen, soll ich eine Auswertung zwischen einem Industrie PC und einer SPS machen. Es gibt keine klimatisch oder anderswie schwierigen Einsatzorte (Maschine ist immer ortsfest). Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wäre eine SPS die richtige Wahl, aber wie begründe ich das "Gefühl"?

Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt! Soweit ich hier auch  mitbekommen habe sind die (frei zu definierenden...) Schlagworte "Echtzeit" auch sehr beliebt... (ich kenne die Echtzeitdef. etc.)

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus!

Florian


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
beschreib mal bitte die Maschine und den Umbau genauer. So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken über die Sicherheitsfunktionen gemacht?
Thomas


----------



## schneidrian (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Rahmenbedingungen wärenn wie folgt:

CNC gesteuerte Messmaschine, 4-6 Achsen + Messtaster (oder ähnlich). Die Achsen müssen jederzeit mittels eines latch ausgelesen werden können. Die Achsen müssen auf jeden Fall getrennt voneinander verfahren werden (können). Umweltbedingungen spielen für die Steuerung keine Rolle, da die Teile meistens in einem klimatisierten Bereich stehen werden

Brauchst du noch weitere Info?

VG
Florian


----------



## Superkater (21 Juli 2009)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten

Motoren bis 18kW : Siemens, SEW oder B&R.
Motoren über 18kw : Siemens, SEW.

Bei Siemens gibt es eine Antriebstechnik-CPU die man auch als SPS betrieben kann (Simotion D425 oder D435). Die hat zwei Ethernet und zwei Profibus Schnittstellen on Board und kann 6 Achsen mit Sinamics S120 ansteuern.

Programmieren kannst du die Simotion in ST (struktrutiertem Text nach IEC 61131) oder grafisch mit Funktionisblöcken.

Bei SEW und B&R gibt es auch Mehrachscontroller, die aber keinen weiterne SPS Programme on Board laufen lassen können wie die Siemens Simotion. Diese Merhachscontroller müssen dann von einer SPS angesteuert werden.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juli 2009)

Du kannst auch eine Beckhoff-Steuerung nehmen.
Bei denen basiert alles auf PC-Technik mit Software-SPS und -NC, was ggf. günstiger sein kann.

Du brauchst dann:
- (Industie)PC
- Software: "TwinCAT", wahrscheinlich in der Ausbaustufe NC-I für bis zu 3 interpolierende Achsen und zig zusätzliche Achsen
- Feldbusschnittstelle (Beckhoff ist da sehr offen)
- Antriebsregler 
- Motoren

Servo-Antriebsregler und Servomotoren bietet Beckhoff selbst an. Aber auch Fremdantriebe sind kein Problem an Beckhoff-Steuerungen.

www.beckhoff.de


----------



## GFI (22 Juli 2009)

Da es sich um eine Messmaschine handelt, benötigst Du mit Sicherheit eine hohe Präzision, 
bei Mitsubishi findest Du entsprechende Servo Motoren die mit einer Motion (CPU) SPS, für diesen Einsatz geeignet sind.
Damit können eigene CNC - Applikationen (Werkzeug-Maschine, Roboter) gebaut werden.
Mehr unter:
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de


----------

